# CPU-Rarität: Westmere-EP-Dual-Core Xeon X5698 auf 6.462,6 MHz übertaktet



## PCGH-Redaktion (17. März 2014)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *CPU-Rarität: Westmere-EP-Dual-Core Xeon X5698 auf 6.462,6 MHz übertaktet*

					Der US-amerikanische Extrem-Übertakter l0ud_sil3nc3 hat einige Benchsessions mit einem Xeon X5698 hinter sich, der es so nie auf den Markt schaffte und somit eine Rarität darstellt. Der Maximaltakt der beiden CPU-Kerne wurde bei Prime 32m mit 6.462,6 MHz erreicht, in den anderen Benchmarks fällt er etwas geringer aus. Ein neuer Rekord konnte im Cinebench R15 verbucht werden.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *CPU-Rarität: Westmere-EP-Dual-Core Xeon X5698 auf 6.462,6 MHz übertaktet*


----------



## Don_Dan (17. März 2014)

*AW: CPU-Rarität: Westmere-EP-Dual-Core Xeon X5698 auf 6.462,6 MHz übertaktet*

Danke für die gut geschriebene News! 

PS: Er hat schon mehr als 481 Punkte im CB R15 erreicht!


----------



## Moose83 (18. März 2014)

*AW: CPU-Rarität: Westmere-EP-Dual-Core Xeon X5698 auf 6.462,6 MHz übertaktet*

 Bin mit dabei hab die gleiche CPU, hatte bereits 485 gesehen
Aber danke, das ihr mich auch mit erwähnt habt


----------



## Apfelkuchen (19. März 2014)

*AW: CPU-Rarität: Westmere-EP-Dual-Core Xeon X5698 auf 6.462,6 MHz übertaktet*

Im Prinzip nicht viel schneller oder langsamer als ein i5 für S1156, oder? Ich hab die Dinger nie unter 500$ gesehen, sonst hätte ich schon mal einen aus Neugier geholt 
So ein ungelistetes Modell hab ich hier btw auch rumliegen, nen Xeon L5639. Ist aber natürlich nicht so kurios wie dieser X5698^^


----------



## Moose83 (19. März 2014)

*AW: CPU-Rarität: Westmere-EP-Dual-Core Xeon X5698 auf 6.462,6 MHz übertaktet*

Im Cinebench und PCMark zerlegt der Xeon jeden i3/i5 um Welten 300-400MHz effektiver, ich konnte mit nur 6,1GHz problemlos einen 6,4 GHz i5 schlagen
Zum Vergleich Romans Run mit i3 bei gleichem Takt: http://hwbot.org/submission/2493991_der8auer_cinebench_r15_core_i3_560_436_cb/
Und ja, 500$+ Import Zoll.


----------

